# Twice in 2 months, This sucks...



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, so not even 2 months ago my MAS went out, so I bought another one. Yesterday I was on my way home and the thing died again. The only aftermarket stuff on my car is a NISMO CAI, which was bought at and installed by the local Nissan dealership, and Mossy Performance exhaust, which I installed myself. Any ideas on what is causing the trouble would be great. I really don't want to buy many more of these little peices of plastic for $500. Thanks...


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

lose the CAI. The oil in the air filter is getting on your MAF meter sensor wire and fucking it up. Common problem on 02's apparantly.

Hey, im right down the street in Warner Robins. let me know if you need some help


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Vibration can cause the sensor to die as well. Make sure everything is tight.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You may have over oiled the CAI air filter. You have to be careful when oiling it. Use less oil next time and read the application instructions. Who does that right, lol.


----------

